# Why don't my Dubia roaches multiply?



## fartbreath (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been keeping a small colony of Dubia roaches since November 2011 and I think that while I do have some adults now that can start the breeding process, I still can't see some little ones. I feed them with fruits, vegetables and oatmeal and no artificial stuff. I am starting to worry since I already saw two adult roaches dying (one male, one female). I am diligent in feeding them and cleaning their home. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 28, 2012)

you need a heater / heatpad if temps too low wont breed

 be sure you have females & males also:biggrin:

my colony went from 120+ to 500+ counting babys.. just a estimate.. I didnt count em!
just with a reptile heat pad + its beside space heater
mine eat dogfood & extra fruit


----------



## jakykong (Jan 28, 2012)

Protien also helps a lot - cheap (brown, no colors) dog food works great.

As Ultum said, get a heater. The whole enclosure doesn't need to be warm, but they need a warm spot at least for breeding. Depending on how you're housing them, a heating pad is a good option, or heat rope might be a little cheaper (run it back and forth vertically by drilling into the side of the enclosure, then hot glue the holes shut). 

For future reference, there is an insect forum here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?18-Insects-Other-Invertebrates-amp-Arthropods 
That would be much more appropriate for this question.


----------



## jhalla16 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine wouldn't breed for the longest time. I stuck them next to a space heater and a month later, I got a million babies running around, haha. I'd say the temperature is what's preventing you from seeing results, as all the others did. I feed mine just cricket food and it's working out.


----------



## fartbreath (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. I will transfer them now.


----------



## jb62 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have mine at 83f and feed em , oats,oranges,dried cat biscuits,whole mango,ham,chicken and they breed like wild fire..


----------



## jim777 (Jan 28, 2012)

Keep in mind a new dubia colony can take a month or 6 weeks to 'settle in' before they start producing young. Also,the gestation period is 28 days, and the females can 'self-abort' their eggs if they feel conditions aren't right. Get the temp where you want it and keep it constant.


----------



## jhalla16 (Jan 28, 2012)

jim777 said:


> Keep in mind a new dubia colony can take a month or 6 weeks to 'settle in' before they start producing young. Also,the gestation period is 28 days, and the females can 'self-abort' their eggs if they feel conditions aren't right. Get the temp where you want it and keep it constant.


I've had this happen before. The female ejected all of her eggs and I was like..... why are you doing that, idiot lol. Figured out she needed a little more warmth in her life, haha


----------

